# I hope they get the asking price on an Internet listing



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

Ever Google yourself? I do so from time to time to make sure my past high crimes and misdemeanors are not catching up with me.  Anyway, I haven't done a Google search in a while and was quite surprised today when I did so. I found a listing on EBAY for an autographed copy of my first CD. They're asking $50. Wow, I had no idea I was worth that kind of money. Well, that's the buy now bid, so who knows, it might end up going for less......much less.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

The last time I googled myself it reported that I was a noted Architect ... the time before that I was a noted baseball player. 

Neither was correct ... guess I'm not as popular as people believe I am ... :lol:


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

On Google, I was described as a wonderful, kind, giving person. Someone who has contributed to my country and the world, an example for children and adults everywhere, a person with sports gifts capable of being an Olympian, writing talents capable of writing a best seller and a scientific mind capable of discovering cures for major diseases and pandemics.

I came away thinking, ‘Geez, that really could be me!’


----------

